# Carrito controlado por la pc



## sdel (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola es una modificacion de:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

lo que hice fue modificar el transmisor para que pueda recibir datos del puerto serie del pc. Para enviar los datos solo hay que abrir el hiperterminal y los comandos son: tecla 5 avanza, tecla 2 retrocede, tecla 1 gira a la izquierda, tecla 3 gira a la derecha, tecla 0 se frena.

El circuito transmisor funciona asi:
se reciben los comandos por el puerto serie el que usa un protocolo rs232, los niveles de tension usados por el puerto serie son de 10V para el valor logico 0 y -10V para el valor logico 1, esto medido con el osciloscopio. estos valores necesitan convertirse a los valores de tension que usa el microcontrolador, para esto se usa el integrado max232, tambien podria usarse una configuracion con transistores. el micro interpreta el comando recibido y de acuerdo a cual sea ejemplo tecla 1,2,3,5 o 0 envia por los pines 1,2, 17 y 18 una combinacion de bits al integrado ht12e en los pines 10,11,12 y 13. este integrado se encarga de enviar los datos en forma serie al modulo de radio para enviarlo al receptor.

en este circuito puse un amplificador en la salida del ht12e de 5v a vcc para que el modulo de radio tenga mas potencia y tenga mejor alcance, en mi prueba llegue a 10 metros pasando paredes, no probe el maximo por que no me dio el espacio. No se cual seria el alcance sin el amplificador, es decir todo alimentado a 5v, el modulo de radio puede alimentarse desde 3 a 12 v, cuanto mas tension de alimentacion tenga es mejor el alcance por eso el amplificador.

el receptor sigue siendo el mismo que en el circuito anterior. en el adjunto tambien esta el archivo para grabar al pic16f628a y el codigo fuente escrito en c con Mikroc.






La idea es ir agregando algunos sensores en el receptor para que tome algunas desiciones por su cuenta ejemplo haga algo cuando tenga un obstaculo cerca, tambien podria agregarle un micro mas grande en el transmisor para tener mas comandos. espero que lo puedan armar por que es muy sencillo, se me ocurrio hacer esta modificacion por que vi varias preguntas de como hacer el carro controlado por la pc.
a medida que vaya agregandole cosas las voy posteando, espero que les guste. saludos.


----------



## Dario (Nov 14, 2011)

hola sdel. esta buenisima la idea de controlar el carrito por pc. creo que voy a tomar algunas cosas de este pryecto si me das permiso, para integrarlas en la tercera parte del tuto de robotica. me contaste que tenias problemas con las baterias, el problema debe estar en que, el pin 8 del l293 es el que va conectado a los 5volt y el pin 16 es el que va a 9 volt, almenos asi dice el datasheet del mismo. otra cosa: el circuito regulador que yo uso en mi robot, es igual al tuyo jejeje
saludosss


----------



## sdel (Nov 15, 2011)

hola dario gracias por responder esa duda y claro que podes tomar ideas de este proyecto, seria un honor para mi. ya mismo me pongo a revisar el datasheet y el circuito, gracias de nuevo dario un abrazo.

hola dario, recien veo la hoja de datos del l293b y por lo que veo en el pin 16 va la alimentacion de la logica de control, en mi caso 5v y en el pin 8 la carga para los motores es decir 9v, asi lo entiendo yo. creo que el problema son las baterias porque cuando lo hice funcionar la primera vez que lo monte funciono bien por varias horas.  

lo que veo en en el datasheet son diodos conectados fuera del integrado y yo no los use...

que opinas?
abrazo


----------



## yonacho (Nov 18, 2011)

oye     eso hay que pr ogramar  verdad?


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2011)

sdel dijo:


> hola dario gracias por responder esa duda y claro que podes tomar ideas de este proyecto, seria un honor para mi. ya mismo me pongo a revisar el datasheet y el circuito, gracias de nuevo dario un abrazo.
> 
> hola dario, recien veo la hoja de datos del l293b y por lo que veo en el pin 16 va la alimentacion de la logica de control, en mi caso 5v y en el pin 8 la carga para los motores es decir 9v, asi lo entiendo yo. creo que el problema son las baterias porque cuando lo hice funcionar la primera vez que lo monte funciono bien por varias horas.
> 
> ...



amigo sdel: tenes razon con respecto a la alimentacion del L293, el datasheet no se equivoca jeje... yo me he basado siempre en los circuitos que hay en la web. en realidad, nunca lo utilice porque aca en cordoba cada vez que pregunto, no hay en stock, es por eso que yo uso el TDA7073 o sino un puente de transistores para mis robots. con respecto a los diodos, te puedo decir que se usan como proteccion del integrado ante los pulsos de alta tension que se generan al conmutar las bobinas del motor y creo que al L293D no hace falta ponerselos porque los tiene internamente, al menos eso creo yo.
saludosss


----------



## sdel (Nov 25, 2011)

yonacho dijo:


> oye     eso hay que pr ogramar  verdad?




hola, el programa ya esta hecho, solo tenes que grabar el hex que esta en el adjunto al pic.

gracias por la respuesta d@rio querido
saludos


----------



## leonardonako (Nov 26, 2011)

Gracias por publicarlo, estamos utilizando un circuito muy parecido en envio de datos a display´s, tendriamos que ver el alcance.

D@rio estaria bueno ver como utilizas el TDA7073 !!

Sdel Gracias


----------



## Dario (Nov 26, 2011)

leonardonako dijo:


> D@rio estaria bueno ver como utilizas el TDA7073 !!
> Sdel Gracias



jeje... bueno, aca tenes el diagrama de conecciones del tda7073 y un poco mas... es una pequeña muestra de un tutorial de robotica que estoy haciendo, todavia me falta para terminarlo, pero ya casi esta listo  
saludosss


----------



## sdel (Nov 26, 2011)

leonardonako dijo:


> Gracias por publicarlo, estamos utilizando un circuito muy parecido en envio de datos a display´s, tendriamos que ver el alcance.
> 
> D@rio estaria bueno ver como utilizas el TDA7073 !!
> 
> Sdel Gracias


espero que te sirva.
con estos modulos y el transmisor a 9 volts el alcance que tuve fueron 20 metros dentro de mi terreno, podria llegar mas lejos todavia

saludos


----------

